# Band Logo making people...



## 7deadlysins666 (Jan 22, 2009)

I need help badly. I want to take This Ok logo......(more like a good idea), and have it transformed into an Amazing logo!  I am poor and have barely any budget, But I am willing to pay, I just need simple black and white logo at 300 DPI. Alter the text, add stuff, as long as its not Too detailed, me and the rest of the band has to cut it out with an exacto to make merchandise. But some whispy and celtic stuff is ok. We really like celtic stuff. I can email you the original PSD logo file for you to work with. (please ignore the white box...only one I have uploaded to photobucket)







Also, if it helps to hear our style of music Shuddersome on MySpace Music - Free Streaming MP3s, Pictures & Music Downloads Listen to "the Warriors" and "Stoned To Doom" our two most different songs. Should sum up our "Diverse Metal" sound.


----------



## Randy (Jan 22, 2009)

FWIW, I used to have to do my own band t-shirts,etc. and all you have to do is print your logo in black and white on an overheard projector sheet (a photocopier will do it), then burn the image into photo emulsion, and spread it across a silk screen (which is wrapped around a picture frame) and BOOM... you've got a template for silk screening. After that, you just use a squeegy and screen ink on whatever the hell you want.

Only costed ~$25 in supplies and took an hour or so to do. The only reason I mention that is because you can do some more complex designs without having to worry about the difficulty of cutting it out by hand.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jan 22, 2009)

Randy said:


> FWIW, I used to have to do my own band t-shirts,etc. and all you have to do is print your logo in black and white on an overheard projector sheet (a photocopier will do it), then burn the image into photo emulsion, and spread it across a silk screen (which is wrapped around a picture frame) and BOOM... you've got a template for silk screening. After that, you just use a squeegy and screen ink on whatever the hell you want.
> 
> Only costed ~$25 in supplies and took an hour or so to do. The only reason I mention that is because you can do some more complex designs without having to worry about the difficulty of cutting it out by hand.



only $25?? Hmm... We were eventually going to get the screen printing kit, but maybe we don't need everything I thought we did. I found a tutorial, where you needed of course photo safe lights, a piece of glass, 250 watt light to burn the image (after the emulsion dries). If we can start printing this way without all that crap, please let me know exactly how you did it. That way we Can get better designs, and not have to cut out every shirt's design on damn wax paper. (And we can have more detailed logo then too)


----------



## Randy (Jan 23, 2009)

Well, that stuff is necessary but cheap. For the bulb, I used a $4 Walmart and the glass from picture frame. The ~$25 is pretty much for the photo emulsion, silk screen, the overhead sheet, and maybe *if you're lucky* a small thing of screen ink. The rest of the stuff is mostly "stuff you should have lying around the house." Everything included, it really shouldn't cost more than $45, if you have to go buy the bulb, etc. 

I'm an old friend of the wax paper routine.


----------



## DarkKnight369 (Jan 23, 2009)

Traced this in Illustrator, so its now in a vector format. It can be resized to whatever, and vector is preferred for screen printing shirts.


----------



## 7deadlysins666 (Jan 23, 2009)

DarkKnight369 said:


> Traced this in Illustrator, so its now in a vector format. It can be resized to whatever, and vector is preferred for screen printing shirts.



Wow, that looks great...the bottom isn't all blotchy. How much would you charge for that, but instead of the grunge, add some wispy stuff.(PM me the price please) I like these logos a lot:














Basically...wispy (possibly Celtic) and awesome...but legible.  Since we're going to start using the emulsion soon, i'd like it to be more detailed.

I have illustrator....but I can't figure the damn thing out! haha


----------

